# 6 cell vs 7 cell batteries?



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

I am new to this forum, I spend a lot of time in the slot car section. 

I have a battery question that I hope someone can help me with. I have a Duratrax Evader EP ST that I run for fun, mainly in my yard or on the street. I have so far only ran 6 cell batteries 1500, 1900 and 2400 mAh. I am wondering what the performance difference would be in running a 7 cell battery as opposed to the 6 cell.

The problem I am having is that running on the grass is taking a lot of power. When my truck will not go at all on the grass I can run it about 10 more minutes on the street. Will a seven cell battery give me more power but for a shorter time, or how does it work.

Thanks for you time,
Mike U


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

a 7th cell will give you more overall power, but for the same amount of time as a 6 cell. capacity is the same on every cell. and wired in a series like they are, they all drain with each other, give or take a small small amount of power.


----------

